
Tesla workers test positive for Covid-19 after Musk forced factory reopening - MilnerRoute
https://mashable.com/article/tesla-fremont-factory-coronavirus/
======
detaro
This reports that the washington post reports something, please submit the
original source in such cases. Also a dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23469165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23469165)

